# Broken dreams- two bottles that didn't make it



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 6, 2018)

While looking in a creek bed yesterday after high waters had receded, I found two bottles that were intact enough to still be readable, but not worth taking home because of the damage. I believe they are from early 1900's. The Gordon's Dry Gin bottle looks like it's fine in the photo but it has big piece of glass missing on another side. See this posting for a Pittsburg Coke bottle that did make it.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?689534-Coke-in-a-creek


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 6, 2018)

Shame about the condition on those two, but the Coke is several times better than either of those would be even if they were intact!  Usually it works the other way for me...


----------



## bmcouni3 (Oct 6, 2018)

I know the heartbreak. And I'm the same way. If it's broke it stays.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 6, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> Shame about the condition on those two, but the Coke is several times better than either of those would be even if they were intact!  Usually it works the other way for me...


You're right about that. Still I don't own either one of these ones yet, so I hope I can find them again.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 6, 2018)

bmcouni3 said:


> I know the heartbreak. And I'm the same way. If it's broke it stays.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Exactly, I'm just not into keeping broken stuff around.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 6, 2018)

I don't know about PA but here in Canada those Gordon's are pretty common.  Seems like they drank loads of the stuff up here back in the day.  Never even seen a piece of a Kilmer's in the wild but I know they're pretty common.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 12, 2018)

Kilmer's was one of the first bottles I ever dug way back in 1969. Still love 'em.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 12, 2018)

I've got & saved many broken bottles. some extremely broken & only half there when glued together. But most of them extremely rare & some only 1 known to exist. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 17, 2018)

I agree with Leon, some broken bottles definitely deserve to come home.  I'll bring any broken locals home with me if I haven't seen them before.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Oct 18, 2018)

Everyone has their thing. For me it's a safety issue having sharp broken glass items around the house. The one glass fragment I ever kept was this one from an Overholt pint flask. Because I found it about 100 yards from the distillery.


----------



## alwayslearning (Apr 13, 2022)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Everyone has their thing. For me it's a safety issue having sharp broken glass items around the house. The one glass fragment I ever kept was this one from an Overholt pint flask. Because I found it about 100 yards from the distillery.
> 
> View attachment 185066


Hi do you know info on that piece. I found something similar but cant find any info about it.


----------



## jwpevahouse (Apr 14, 2022)

WesternPA-collector said:


> While looking in a creek bed yesterday after high waters had receded, I found two bottles that were intact enough to still be readable, but not worth taking home because of the damage. I believe they are from early 1900's. The Gordon's Dry Gin bottle looks like it's fine in the photo but it has big piece of glass missing on another side. See this posting for a Pittsburg Coke bottle that did make it.
> https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?689534-Coke-in-a-creek
> View attachment 184864View attachment 184865


Two of the most common bottles a digger will find. Shouldn't be a problem replacing them.


----------

